# HHY - HHY Fund



## Fool (3 December 2009)

ASX Code: HHY     Hastings High Yield Fund
Announce 
23 November 2009 
Increase in distribution guidance
“provides distribution guidance of 3.7 cents cash per unit for the quarter ending 31 December 2009”


13 November 2009 
“Notification of Net Tangible Asset backing
as at 31 October 2009 was $1.83 per”

Seems to me to be very undervalued!!!!


Current Price $1.3
P/E Ratio 9.88
Sector Diversified Financials
Market Capital $135 million

One thing that really stands out for this stock is the solid history of dividend payments 

Dividend TypeCents Per ShareFranked %Ex-Dividend DatePay Date
Interim	3.50	0	24 Sep, 09	12 Nov, 09
Final	4.10	0	24 Jun, 09	25 Aug, 09
Interim	4.60	0	25 Mar, 09	08 May, 09
Interim	4.80	0	23 Dec, 08	09 Feb, 09
Interim	4.80	0	24 Sep, 08	11 Nov, 08
Final	4.80	0	24 Jun, 08	25 Aug, 08
Interim	4.80	0	25 Mar, 08	07 May, 08
Interim	4.40	0	21 Dec, 07	08 Feb, 08
Interim	4.40	0	24 Sep, 07	28 Nov, 07
Final	4.20	0	25 Jun, 07	17 Aug, 07
Interim	4.20	0	26 Mar, 07	07 May, 07
Interim	4.00	0	21 Dec, 06	07 Feb, 07
Interim	3.50	0	25 Sep, 06	03 Nov, 06
Final	3.50	0	26 Jun, 06	18 Aug, 06
Interim	4.43	0	27 Mar, 06	04 May, 06
Interim	4.54	0	22 Dec, 05	03 Feb, 06
Interim	4.54	0	26 Sep, 05	31 Oct, 05
Final	4.29	0	24 Jun, 05	28 Jul, 05


----------



## So_Cynical (3 December 2009)

They have some exposure to one of the failed timber AIS stocks i think, from memory so please correct me if im wrong....still HHY like most of the other Hastings funds seem to be doing ok on a dividend/distribution yield basis.


----------



## Morris Holdings (30 May 2011)

This stock is representing a yield similar to TLS and pays dividends quarterly. The companies it holds investments are very low risk I dont understand why its not a more popular stock. the majority shareholder is a super fund so it must have a good risk level.


----------



## tremmas (7 February 2012)

Came upon this little fund while searching for yield. Yielding 12.5% (unfranked) at the moment, with quarterly dividends.

The other Hastings funds I've come across seem pretty well managed and by focussing on fixed interest the HHY portfolio is relatively low risk (assuming no major defaults!). Having said that, they reported a loss for FY11 due to writing down one of their loan investments, but they also paid down their debt facility early 2011.

Currently trading at a discount to NTA. Chart is nothing special (sorry can't attach it from work) - it seems to track the all ords but if you can pick it up at the right price then the yield is great - although unfranked.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mgm1a (7 February 2012)

tremmas said:


> Any thoughts?




Tremmas - interesting company - a first pass at the financial report would suggest to me it is, IMHO, for sophisticated investor with VERY high risk profile - yikes theres trolls all over this - all sort s of swaps, cross currency this and that that could trash earnigns, $1m fees on on $17m turnover!, $35m loans written off, negative retained earnings ! loss for the year so where do you think the divie comes from??.........better stuff elsewhere....


----------



## tremmas (8 February 2012)

mgm1a said:


> Tremmas - interesting company - a first pass at the financial report would suggest to me it is, IMHO, for sophisticated investor with VERY high risk profile - yikes theres trolls all over this - all sort s of swaps, cross currency this and that that could trash earnigns, $1m fees on on $17m turnover!, $35m loans written off, negative retained earnings ! loss for the year so where do you think the divie comes from??.........better stuff elsewhere....




Hey mgm1a. Thanks for your opinion.

Yep, the more I read, the less convinced I became. Good to hear it from someone else too. That's the thing about chasing yield - there's always a reason it's high!


----------



## System (8 February 2017)

On February 8th, 2017, Hastings High Yield Fund changed its name to HHY Fund.


----------

